# [Renfield] Meek to Mighty: The Journal of Gor'threk [UPDATED]



## Renfield (Aug 23, 2003)

Allright, it's 4:25am and I made the mistake of consuming an energy drink, my online RPing isn't helping me so I think I'll write the journal of the character I play in one of my friends games. Hope anyone who might enjoy reading my other game "Of Children and Lost Souls" enjoys this one as well.

*History*

This campaign is a little odd compaired to most of the ones I've read. It is very high fantasy filled with numerous fantastical elements like vast underground oceans and the core of the world being liquid magic and the like. To some it might sound cheesy but those of us playing under the DM (the one who plays Delver in 'Children') it's been pretty fun.

Essentially how the campaign history goes is this: Once upon a time humans lived on the surface, they worshiped the gods and practiced magic like any fantasy game. Then the Fey came, they didn't like the humans, they tried to kill the humans. The gods chose sides favoring their worshipers the humans. There was a great war and the Fey were forced back to wherever they came from. Over time a new religeon formed among the humans, this religeon preached the teachings of the One God, and was rather passionate in it's anti-magic teachings. This religeon flashed across the land like a wildfire and with time magic and the gods were but a distant memory, all of them having been fallen to sleep from the lack of worshipers and believers.

Some still practiced magic however, and they were all that was standing between the fey and humanity's extinction when the Fey returned for revenge. Without the aid of the Gods or magic the humans quickly lost the war and all were herded to an island. The fey wanted to torment the other humans, send them someplace where they could be controlled or made slaves or experimented on or something. Their solution for going about this was to send this large island (which held the last elements of humanity) to some designated cavern below the surface and do with them whatever they planned doing. When the spell was cast the few renegade wizards remaining got together to form a ritual to disrupt the casting. The result cost many humans their lives but saved them from the evil plans of the Fey.

The island was sent to the core, a vast ocean made up of essentially liquid magic, this lay in the center of the world. It was a great and vast place with many odd creatures and the ocean spread into a seemingly limitless void. The island had split into smaller islands and as time passed the humans managed to build something of a society that was unnoficially run by the magic users. The magic of the liquid Core had it's effects on the humans dividing them into subraces of their kind. One race was a squat pale race that preffered living under the surface of their islands than in the fungus homes the others lived in. Another race on the outskirts of the islands  where of a more shady and secretive nature having had to deal with some of the more desperate survivers of 'The Fall." Another subrace took to trading with the other islands became something of a merchant caste while yet another descended from those who helped fight off the dangers of the core became a warrior caste/subrace. Naturally those who used magic were altered and changed to be more suited to that. 

  The humans also began developing magical talents, abilities that came from surviving on the liquid core and living so close to such magical emanations. The talents would be more powerful the later in life you aquired them and were normally aquired in adolescence. I'll list the players talents when I list the little blurbs. 

*Main Cast*

Sicarius: One of the respected rangers and of the secretive subrace of humans. Rather blunt and always willing to voice his opinions, he holds a strong disrespect for the mage caste. His talent is that of Scent.

Crystandra: Mage, apprentice to the Air Master, and quite uppity and considerate of the commonfolk, something not too common among her caste. Her talent is the minor altering of reality.

Gor'threk: Agent of the Secret Police, youngest son of a noble family, his talent is that of invisibility.

Jidrandor: Student of the School of the Void, a touch absent minded it seems, his talent is an affinity for void teleportation which he can do at will.

*What has gone before...*

the rundown on the campaign has been this: The core originally had no known boundries, it showed up in recent history, an actual surrounding far coast, and got closer over the years as the Core was slowly being used up. Our group was sent to investigate some ruins and discovered an old portal. Apparently the plan of the wizards who disrupted the Fey's plan was to get us somewhere else and rebuild then come back and retake the surface. Things didn't work out quite like that. And with the core going dry time for such a plan was running out. So our group was selected to go up as a scouting and reconnasaince group. An epic and dangerous task.

We took the name "The Gate Walkers" and were sent through the gate. Since then we had traveled back in time altering history slightly, awoke and assisted an evil god, found a new home for the folk of the islands, discovered corruption and evil among the council of mages and temporarily disposed of the culprit, defeated the drow that had occupied the new city, visited a vast underground ocean that had been the site of a climactic battle between the gods and demonlords that had become magic dead, awoken the magic there, awoke a nature goddess and a god of madness, established a temple of said nature godess in the new underground city, now come to the present where we find that we are destined to become gods and either be saviours or destroyers of the divine cosmos,

All in all a lot has happened, including being infused with ancient artifacts, nearly being eaten by dinosaurs, and numerous other things. This is but a short and incomplete summary, I shall try and make a few refferences to past adventures that might be helpful, though forgive me for any inconsistincies [sp?].

***


----------



## Renfield (Aug 23, 2003)

Journal of Gor'threk (Gor)

  Just when one thinks things cannot get any stranger, the fates laugh and rise to the challenge, and they have definitely outdid themselves this time. Though I shall not dive into things right away, it is best I start from the beginning... of the day that is.

I awoke this day in my quarters in the temple to a sending from Sicarius, apparently the rangers had found some sort of ruins in the wilds of the numerous caverns surrounding the great cavern holding our city. I was to join up as soon as I could. Crystandra teleported me with that odd puddle spell she learned from her school of water, it was... odd to say the least, though I've gotten used to it (especially compaired to teleportation from the school of the Void.) Needless to say this was quite the odd sight.

  When I arrived I was blinded, down in a chasm of sorts lay a temple with stairs running to the top, above this ruined temple was a shaft from which the blinding light came from. Shielding out eyes Sicarius looked at us through those goggles that have turned some creatures to stone when it's powers were activated. "They reported this temple earlier this morning." Sicarius told us "I came here to investigate and saw a child going up the steps." 

  "Where do they lead?" was the question one of us asked. Jidrandor I think... 

  Sicarius paused before answering "To the surface." he said. I looked at them carefully forcing my eyes to adjust. The walls of the shaft were crystaline which explained the enhanced light. Sicarius then mentioned he add also caught a glimpse of some strange sinister glowing eyes as well. It was around then that we saw the little girl.

  She was a small girl, with the dark features of the Kar'nneth, Sicarius and Crystandra rushed to her aid as Jidrandor stayed back as usual. I stayed back as well, but for different reasons, there was something odd about this girl being alone in the wilds. Sicarius gave the girl a cloak because she had mentioned being cold, very cold, and as pitiable of a child she was my naturally suspicious nature couldn't let me slip my guard. 

  We had to walk back to the city, the journey was slow going as we were on foot instead of our riding spiders, though Si'carius, as always, had his spider Hopper. Eventually we made it back to town, I had  whispered my concerns to Crystandra, she didn't seem to doubt my claims either. We came to an orphanage that the girl pointed out as her home. Unfortunately it was then, as she was walking towards the building, that Si'carius checked her aura and found it to be tainted. We tried to get her to stop but she rushed in rather quickly.

  We took chase but the girl blended in with the crowd of children, hearing a scream we spotted her holding a child's corpse! drained and shriviled as though it had had all it's life energy sapped from it. That was when we saw the girls true appearance! Half her flesh was rotted away to reveal a skeletal corpse. We exploded into action, I knew it was too late for the child but we could keep the abomination from getting any of the other children. I rushed forward enacting my talent of speed with Si'carius right by my side. My fist blades [Punching Daggers] were out and Si'Carius and I both made quick work of the undead girl his Athame's and my Fistblades doing a good chunk of damage as Crystandra's fireball homed in and finished her off. 

  We had crystandra console the children while Si'Carius and myself took the two bodies to the Temple of Tersia to be consecrated. The undead finished decaying in my arms but the dead child remained the same. We had the priests quickly perform enough holy rituals to keep the childs corpse from doing anything unnatural... like rising and feeding off of other childrens life energies. 

The funny thing of all of this was that it was the tamest and most normal event of our day....

*To be continued....*


----------



## Renfield (Sep 3, 2003)

I wonder if people tied in with fate and destiny ever get a break? If so I wish that was us, just when it seems like things are winding down and we can continue on our original mission of prepping the surface for our return and out people for the inevitable war with the fey, we just have to get assigned another lovely task: awaken, find, or make a God of Magic.... heh, should probably start from the beginning.

After the undead child incident Sicarius, and Krystandra started a conversation about trying to use the magic flowing through the veins of every man woman and child down here to it's full potential. When we went back through time that boy had but a taste of Krystandra's blood and he went far beyond the meager apprentice level abilities he had before. Not that I know much about magic but I can tell what a puny spell is from a big spell more often than not. He got a surge of power from -blood- of all things and we get little talents. Yes being able to turn invisible has saved me on more than one occasion but awakening that blood to it's full potential... well, you should get the idea.

Regardless they decided to skip their 'use blood to make the Core molded spellbooks' idea which they tried volunteering *me* for and started on the idea of trying to find and awaken the Magic God or Goddess. I mean we've already awakened the goddess of Nature Tersia, Hal the God of Madness and Chaos, why not some god of Magic, or who knows, maybe even Torik the God Eater to add some flavor?! One catch, according to the Book of the Divine there is no God of Magic, either they are destroyed or missing or something.

Well, as we were conversing on this we all hear a rather shaky and not quite sane voice mention something about "Finding the for Foci to bring the Magic back." or whatnot. I consulted Psycho and the damnable and accursed Fey book was about as cryptic and far more annoying then original voice. Oh, getting ahead of myself, the original voice was likely Hal trying to do us a favor for freeing him or something. 

So four foci, okay about as impossible as our other tasks, where to find the four foci? Well, apparently Krystandra and Si'carius remembered a certain rift that had opened up in that damn submarine after it was teleported back to the city from our expedition to the ruins under the dead magic ocean. So, now we get to head over there and try to go through some unknown rift to try and find some foci to bring back a god that might not even exist... I love my job.

Gor'threk *smily face drawn in next to his signature.*

((hey, if anyone reading this needs any clarification seeing as this is well into the campaign feel free to post and ask any questions.))


----------

